# Rogers is Jerking me around



## emalen (Oct 10, 2004)

So my issue in a nutshell.

Since I signed a 3 year last august 25, i'm not allowed to buy the iPhone until then.

I'm on my third level of Rogers Customer Service now.

He claims that I can buy the phone outright, and add it to my current plan.

That Rogers stores have two different stocks, those for new customers and those for current customers.

My theory: No rogers store wants to sell me an iPhone outright because they want to make all the money on new activations and contracts.

In other words, loyal customers like myself who pay their bills on time and purposely switched to Rogers a year ago just so I could be 'ready' for the iPhone are getting TOTALLY SCREWED!


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

emalen said:


> Since I signed a 3 year last august 25, i'm not allowed to buy the iPhone until then.


So they won't sell you an iPhone at $199 until August 25th of this year? If so, it's only 6 weeks...


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

There is a lot of misinformation with these dealers. They are only thinking $$, and not customer service in many cases.

Perhaps they make a higher commission when selling to new customers, and don't want to "waste" their limited stock on existing customers who are looking at hardware upgrades less than a year later (which is BS, I know).

Your best bet is to order by phone through customer service *611. I'm sure they would be willing to help you out, since their stock levels are probably much better.


----------



## emalen (Oct 10, 2004)

A little Update on my issue:

After checking things out, the Rogers Customer Phone Support Guy I talked to said that iPhones are only for new activations or customers who are a upgrade eligible (ie a year into their plan)

Honestly, it's incredibly frustrating and disappointing that Rogers doesn't care about current customers and let's face it, is only looking for new activations or those willing to sign on another year for an upgrade. (which I am by the way, but the system doesn't allow it)

So pretty much I'm screwed till August 25, which I will now accept and shut up about. 

But I'll end of by saying it's absolutely ridiculous that I'm being penalized for being a loyal Rogers customer.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Penalized, eh? Isn't that about the same as being "Rogered"?


----------



## emalen (Oct 10, 2004)

Sorry, I know I'm over-killing here. I'm just so upset about this. Because I moved from Telus to Rogers last summer specifically so I'd be able to be all ready for the iPhone - wanted to port my number etc.... and to wait in line yesterday, just to find out I have to wait until August 25 for no reason. So disappointing.

Okay, I'll really stop now.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

fjnmusic said:


> Penalized, eh? Isn't that about the same as being "Rogered"?


HEYO!!!


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

emalen said:


> A little Update on my issue:
> 
> After checking things out, the Rogers Customer Phone Support Guy I talked to said that iPhones are only for new activations or customers who are a upgrade eligible (ie a year into their plan)
> 
> ...


Given the demand from current contract holders who are under a year into their contract, Rogers and Fido are supposed to be releasing details of a way for people in your situation to get in to the iPhone on July 24 I believe...


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

If someone told you that your three year contract entitled you to upgrades before 24 months, they were either lying or mistaken.

The exception is being made for the iPhone. If you're eligible in August that's actually a year early.

You did sign a contract and have to abide by it, and can expect Rogers (or whoever else enters into a contract with you) to hold up their end of it.

That said, if you think you were given incorrect information, and even better if you were given that in writing or can prove it some way or other, call this number to complain:
1 (866) 897-3008
Be firm until you make progress... let us know how it goes. I would wait until the right people are there Monday morning.




emalen said:


> Sorry, I know I'm over-killing here. I'm just so upset about this. Because I moved from Telus to Rogers last summer specifically so I'd be able to be all ready for the iPhone - wanted to port my number etc.... and to wait in line yesterday, just to find out I have to wait until August 25 for no reason. So disappointing.
> 
> Okay, I'll really stop now.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

On the other hand maybe by August 25 some of the kinks will be out of the system and they will be able to quote you an actual price for your data plan or whatever everybody is whining about and maybe by then the app store will be working and so on - and there'll be another upgrade to iPhone 3F or 4G or something.

I have to ask: "what the heck did you all think was going to happen" It's not like there was no warning that Rogers didn't know what they were doing.

Did you all think it was all magically going to heal overnight and you'd get what you think you deserve with no hassle.

sigh


----------



## g.c.87 (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm in a similar situation. I was even willing to buy the phone outright, but apparently am not allowed to. I have to wait until September 13th... which I'm sorry is too long for me. I'm going to keep calling Rogers to see if they will let me upgrade early. I thought about proposing the following: That my contract is automatically extended 3 years for the 13 of September or that they resign me to a 3-year 2month contract and send me the phone in the mail now. I'm going to give it a couple of days (with all the activations and their lines backed up) and then call and make it happen.


----------



## thadley (Jul 8, 2008)

G-Mo said:


> Given the demand from current contract holders who are under a year into their contract, Rogers and Fido are supposed to be releasing details of a way for people in your situation to get in to the iPhone on July 24 I believe...


Where did you hear this July 24th date? I heard something similar from a Rogers rep on the phone, but no date was given.

I am also fed up with Rogers; I've been told by so many people so many conflicting things. I'm not eligible for an upgrade yet, but I'm tempted just to buy out my contract and get away from this company. I am also tempted by Fido's better voice plans, early evenings and by the minute billing, and what I'm hearing of their customer service, which sounds better. From what I've crunched of the numbers, buying out my plan and buying a new iPhone from Fido just about evens out (well, a hundred bucks more, but...yeah...I'm tempted).


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

thadley said:


> Where did you hear this July 24th date? I heard something similar from a Rogers rep on the phone, but no date was given.
> 
> I am also fed up with Rogers; I've been told by so many people so many conflicting things. I'm not eligible for an upgrade yet, but I'm tempted just to buy out my contract and get away from this company. I am also tempted by Fido's better voice plans, early evenings and *by the minute billing*, and what I'm hearing of their customer service, which sounds better. From what I've crunched of the numbers, buying out my plan and buying a new iPhone from Fido just about evens out (well, a hundred bucks more, but...yeah...I'm tempted).


I heard it from the manager of the Fido kiosk where I got my iPhone (she was speaking to other staff while they were having an after the rush pizza party, not me, I just overheard while waiting 45mins for the Fido server to process my upgrades!?)... Fido website, like your Rogers rep, is equally vague...



> If you don't qualify for the above, don't worry, we're currently working on ways to make the 3G iPhone available to you. Visit a Fido store or call us at 1-888-481-3436 in a few weeks. We should have more information.




Btw, Fido is by the second billing, not minute!!


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

emalen said:


> In other words, loyal customers like myself who pay their bills on time and purposely switched to Rogers a year ago just so I could be 'ready' for the iPhone are getting TOTALLY SCREWED!


How is being with the company for less than one year (coming from Telus) make you a loyal customer? Other than the fact you signed a contract, that makes you a legally obligated customer, they are legally obligated to give you nothing but the contract you agreed to less than a year ago. I've been with Fido since 1999, that is a loyal customer, and I still get pooched by them.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 18, 2007)

This is yet another illustration as to why you should never sign a contract for cellular service.


----------



## emalen (Oct 10, 2004)

JumboJones said:


> How is being with the company for less than one year (coming from Telus) make you a loyal customer? Other than the fact you signed a contract, that makes you a legally obligated customer, they are legally obligated to give you nothing but the contract you agreed to less than a year ago. I've been with Fido since 1999, that is a loyal customer, and I still get pooched by them.


Admittidly I'm new to their wireless plans, but I feel my 20 something years of cable TV bills and 7 or so years of internet equates a pretty loyal customer. Not to mention thousands of dollars.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

emalen said:


> Admittidly I'm new to their wireless plans, but I feel my 20 something years of cable TV bills and 7 or so years of internet equates a pretty loyal customer. Not to mention thousands of dollars.


Didn't you receive 20 years of cable service and 7 years of internet service?

You've already received something for your loyalty.

You can understand that Rogers wants to sell iPhones to get more new customers. You can also understand that they are upgrading existing customers early, i.e., after 12 months instead of 24. So you can either: wait a few months; start a new account; wait for Rogers to change their mind. Or think of something else.


----------



## emalen (Oct 10, 2004)

HowEver,

I generally find your points on this site completely valid, but in this case I'm going to have to disagree. Loyalty aside, it's pure greed on Rogers part. I'm all for them making as much money as possible. Yeah Capitalism. I just don't think current Rogers customers should be treated like second class citizens. 

In the US, is it not possible for a current AT&T customer to go into an AT&T or Apple store and buy an iPhone even if they already own the first generation one or are already currently under contract? I don't think it's too much to ask that we get the same rights.



HowEver said:


> Didn't you receive 20 years of cable service and 7 years of internet service?
> 
> You've already received something for your loyalty.
> 
> You can understand that Rogers wants to sell iPhones to get more new customers. You can also understand that they are upgrading existing customers early, i.e., after 12 months instead of 24. So you can either: wait a few months; start a new account; wait for Rogers to change their mind. Or think of something else.


----------



## Jonathan (Nov 21, 2004)

Maverick said:


> This is yet another illustration as to why you should never sign a contract for cellular service.


AMEN ~ Did it once never again. I'll save up the $699 and not sign a contract.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

No go on your AT&T argument, unless you want to pay $599/$699.
HowardForums: Your Mobile Phone Community & Resource - Don't understand WHY I'm not eligible for upgrade

But citizens? Rights?

What do you tell people about the rules your business or enterprise utilizes? How meaningless they are? How universal suffrage circumvents the rules?

There are usually ways around rules, meant to be broken and all that. You just have to figure out how to make the rules work for you.



emalen said:


> HowEver,
> 
> I generally find your points on this site completely valid, but in this case I'm going to have to disagree. Loyalty aside, it's pure greed on Rogers part. I'm all for them making as much money as possible. Yeah Capitalism. I just don't think current Rogers customers should be treated like second class citizens.
> 
> In the US, is it not possible for a current AT&T customer to go into an AT&T or Apple store and buy an iPhone even if they already own the first generation one or are already currently under contract? I don't think it's too much to ask that we get the same rights.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

The way I look at it is that there is a limited supply right now. 

New customers should be priority, and also people using old equipment. Until supply levels catch up of course... maybe in a few weeks?

I have been using a cheap Samsung flip for 35 months now (drops calls often), so would like one to replace it as soon as possible, before someone who just got a new phone less than 1 year ago. Seems fair to me.


----------



## crackintosh (Jul 12, 2008)

zlinger said:


> The way I look at it is that there is a limited supply right now.
> 
> New customers should be priority, and also people using old equipment. Until supply levels catch up of course... maybe in a few weeks?
> 
> I have been using a cheap Samsung flip for 35 months now (drops calls often), so would like one to replace it as soon as possible, before someone who just got a new phone less than 1 year ago. Seems fair to me.


Exactly. If you signed a 3 year contract and you are less than a year in, why are you entitled to an upgrade? 

YOU SIGNED A CONTRACT. YOU ARE BOUND BY ITS TERMS AND CONDITIONS.

Unless you have HUP eligibility or are at least a year into the contract, your only option is to pay the ECF and start a new contract.

I didnt think wireless companies ran charities. They already made their money when you signed the contract. Their priority is that next guy/gal who wants to join Rogers or the fortunate customer who is upgrade eligible.

When this hoopla has blown over you can call CS and try again; but until then you're SOL with your current contract. Live with it.


----------



## crackintosh (Jul 12, 2008)

emalen said:


> In the US, is it not possible for a current AT&T customer to go into an AT&T or Apple store and buy an iPhone even if they already own the first generation one or are already currently under contract? I don't think it's too much to ask that we get the same rights.


Rogers has different upgrade policies than AT&T. I'm really tired of people compare their plans to ours. Different companies, different Ts & Cs. Simple.


----------



## crackintosh (Jul 12, 2008)

g.c.87 said:


> I'm in a similar situation. I was even willing to buy the phone outright, but apparently am not allowed to. I have to wait until September 13th... which I'm sorry is too long for me. I'm going to keep calling Rogers to see if they will let me upgrade early. I thought about proposing the following: That my contract is automatically extended 3 years for the 13 of September or that they resign me to a 3-year 2month contract and send me the phone in the mail now. I'm going to give it a couple of days (with all the activations and their lines backed up) and then call and make it happen.


You cant buy an iPhone outright because they dont know how much to sell it to you right now. If you are LESS than a year into your current contract, you dont get to upgrade. If you want an iPhone so bad, cancel your existing contract and pay the ECF.

Get a new contract, possibly a new number and then you can get an iPhone.


----------



## crackintosh (Jul 12, 2008)

JumboJones said:


> How is being with the company for less than one year (coming from Telus) make you a loyal customer? Other than the fact you signed a contract, that makes you a legally obligated customer, they are legally obligated to give you nothing but the contract you agreed to less than a year ago. I've been with Fido since 1999, that is a loyal customer, and I still get pooched by them.


Word.


----------



## g.c.87 (Sep 20, 2007)

Should Rogers not offer an outright price? This is bull****. They're subsidizing it, but if someone who has committed to them wants the phone i feel they should be allowed to buy it outright and receive service for it. Is that too much to ask? I think not...


----------



## NBiBooker (Apr 3, 2004)

emalen said:


> Sorry, I know I'm over-killing here. I'm just so upset about this. Because I moved from Telus to Rogers last summer specifically so I'd be able to be all ready for the iPhone - wanted to port my number etc.... and to wait in line yesterday, just to find out I have to wait until August 25 for no reason. So disappointing.
> 
> Okay, I'll really stop now.


BTW, If you've only been in your three year contract for a year as of August 25, don't expect to pay $199 for the iPhone. It's going to cost you more. I was over two years into my three year contract and the iPhone, less a $50 rebate, cost me $335.


----------



## BlackViper (Mar 2, 2008)

*Rogers Hardware upgrades*

I'd like to point out that as i understand Rogers upgrade policy is based on revenue, not just number of months since last upgrade. Those with higher rate plans will get a bigger subsidy. You'd have to talk to a Rogers rep for pricing info, but i got my 16GB iphone for 275 after rebate.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

emalen said:


> I don't think it's too much to ask that we get the same rights.


"Rights". iPhone isn't written into any constitution that I am aware of. 

When you signed your contract you probably didn't read all of the information about hardware upgrades. 

Sorry man but suck it up for a few days.


----------



## emalen (Oct 10, 2004)

I think you guys are missing the point.

I get that i signed a contract. I'm just saying the phone should be available for 499/599 on a non-contract price.

All the other blackberrys, palms, etc... are.

Why isn't the iPhone?


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

fjnmusic said:


> Penalized, eh? Isn't that about the same as being "Rogered"?


LOL Rogers has been Rogering us for ages!


----------



## tleveque (Jul 3, 2008)

thadley said:


> Where did you hear this July 24th date? I heard something similar from a Rogers rep on the phone, but no date was given.
> 
> I am also fed up with Rogers; I've been told by so many people so many conflicting things. I'm not eligible for an upgrade yet, but I'm tempted just to buy out my contract and get away from this company. I am also tempted by Fido's better voice plans, early evenings and by the minute billing, and what I'm hearing of their customer service, which sounds better. From what I've crunched of the numbers, buying out my plan and buying a new iPhone from Fido just about evens out (well, a hundred bucks more, but...yeah...I'm tempted).


I confirm the July 24 date. At least for Fido. That is what they told me at 2 different place.


----------



## tleveque (Jul 3, 2008)

Don't know for Rogers, but for Fido, to be eligible you need to be in one of those situation:

-To be a new customer
-To have less than 6 months to go on a 2 years contract
-To have less than 14 months to go on a 3 years contract

If you are not eligible, you will have to wait for July 24. They will release other buying options.
A Lady at the Fido store of Carrefour Laval, told me that if I am a old Fido customer and I am not eligible, I should call Fido and try to negociate something!

But I am lucky, my 2 years contract will end on July 26....


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

emalen said:


> I think you guys are missing the point.
> 
> I get that i signed a contract. I'm just saying the phone should be available for 499/599 on a non-contract price.
> 
> ...


It's been available in Canada for all of two days. Let them get the initial launch issues cleared and you will get your pricing. Besides, it's not uncommon for "special" phones to be held in reserve for new customers. Sometimes even those who qualify for upgrades don't qualify for a specific phone. You don't qualify so cut them some slack and give them a chance to get sorted out. We all know they suck at this stuff anyway.


----------



## crackintosh (Jul 12, 2008)

emalen said:


> I think you guys are missing the point.
> 
> I get that i signed a contract. I'm just saying the phone should be available for 499/599 on a non-contract price.
> 
> ...


It will be. 599/699

I saw the chart.


----------



## theothermike (Jul 13, 2008)

*gettin rogered/fido-in-the-a$$ - SOLUTION*

I was in a similar situation with Fido. They called me back in April/May about renewing my contract. At this point I've been with them for about 4 years, and my latest contract had just run out. Thinking I would be able to get the iPhone no problem when it was coming out, I went ahead and renewed for another 3 years. Of course this is not the case, and when I called about getting the iPhone they told me that I would have to wait until November 2009!!

I started searching around for options, but really the only one was to cancel my Fido account, or buy out of it, either way costing me $400, and then sign up again. I had all but given up on it, when I ran across a message here on Ehmac about a potential loophole. Since Rogers and Fido are now the same company, if you switch to one from the other, they will waive your early cancellation fee and sign you up with a new contract (I asked about this to 3 different CSRs, they all agreed). 

So I went ahead and called up Rogers on Friday saying I was switching over from Fido (again asking about the early cancellation fee) and that I'd also like to get an iPhone as well. I was able to pick and choose my plans (got an average voice plan, added in the $30 6GB data, $15 iphone value pack, and $7 for 'early' evenings) which totaled up to around $85/mo after all the bs fees and such, which was only about $10 more than I was paying for Fido for similar features, but no data. They charged my credit card for the $299 cost of the 16GB iPhone and said it would arrive in 3-5 business days, and that as soon as I got it I would be able to get my old Fido number back, and the Fido account would be closed, and I would get no early cancellation charge.

I have a 3 year contract with Rogers now, but I'm thinking if there's another new iPhone coming out before that time, I could probably get around it again by switching back to Fido again... 

Obviously, it remains to be seen whether or not I will be charged the early cancellation fee because I haven't received my final Fido bill yet, but I feel pretty confident about it since every CSR I spoke with told me that I wouldnt.


----------



## Kiminao (Jul 13, 2008)

*Corporate shills*

I simply can not believe the number of corporate shills _blaming_ consumers who are legitimately upset with Rogers and their absurd prices/policies here. Some of the responses to these posts are transparently astroturfing--look, someone actually _wants_ to upgrade. They've paid considerable money already for cellphone service, now, with an iPhone, they'll end up paying considerably more (those _absurd_ data plans), but they actually _want to_. And some posters here think that Rogers is right to prevent/disallow them from doing so--and some posters here are actually writing "Live with it!" Ridiculous. What ever happened to "The customer is always right?" Or the idea that a return customer is the real life-blood of a company?

This is not about someone trying to break a contract. this is about someone willing to pay more to upgrade an existing account--that is, someone _willing to keep the company alive by giving that company his money_. If you corporate fanbois don't get it, then please just go away.


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

> What ever happened to "The customer is always right?" Or the idea that a return customer is the real life-blood of a company?


Cell providers abandoned this archaic way of thinking long ago. They know customer loyalty is unlikely because they're policies are ruthless and treat everyone (except new customers) the same so it's better to lock someone in for three years, wring them for all they are worth and then hope they return when they realize that's the price of doing business with every wireless provider.

I don't agree with it. They only way they can get away with it is the long contract terms. Not many people seem to care though. Compared to a mortgage a 3 year phone contract seems like nothing.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Rogers discounts handsets considerably for new customers and those who qualify for upgrades after 24 months. Some corporate customers get the upgrade, in varying degrees, after 12 months, but most after 24. Rogers lowered the bar so that all customers could qualify for an iPhone upgrade after 12 months. In the next while, Rogers will release pricing for customers who are under the 12 month threshold, and for corporate customers in the same situation.

Not being able to wait a few hours, days or weeks for a new price to be announced doesn't engender much sympathy. Wanting another massive discount on a new handset after receiving a massive discount less than a year ago penalizes all the rest of Rogers' customers in the same situation who have to wait. I'm in favour of asking for special consideration, but when a company decides to follow its own rules, rules you signed up for in a binding contract, saying that they are "jerking you around" is disingenuous at best.





Kiminao said:


> I simply can not believe the number of corporate shills _blaming_ consumers who are legitimately upset with Rogers and their absurd prices/policies here. Some of the responses to these posts are transparently astroturfing--look, someone actually _wants_ to upgrade. They've paid considerable money already for cellphone service, now, with an iPhone, they'll end up paying considerably more (those _absurd_ data plans), but they actually _want to_. And some posters here think that Rogers is right to prevent/disallow them from doing so--and some posters here are actually writing "Live with it!" Ridiculous. What ever happened to "The customer is always right?" Or the idea that a return customer is the real life-blood of a company?
> 
> This is not about someone trying to break a contract. this is about someone willing to pay more to upgrade an existing account--that is, someone _willing to keep the company alive by giving that company his money_. If you corporate fanbois don't get it, then please just go away.


----------



## jhembach (May 20, 2005)

I may as well add my 2 cents here: I signed with Rogers in September and am therefor not eligible and cannot buy an iPhone - contrary to what's been said in some of the threads here, there is currently no way around this. The July 24th date for an outright purchase and/or less than 1yr customer price is encouraging.

I spent the last few days freaking out, trying to get rid of my contract etc. Now, I'm going to wait it out 'til the 24th. I would almost just be willing to wait 'til I'm HUP eligible in September, but by then the $30/6GB plan may no longer be available.

To all those that are arguing in favour of Rogers: You're seriously kidding yourselves if you don't see how badly messed up this whole launch. A simple option to buy the phone for those that are not HUP eligible isn't much to ask - sure, the price may be high, but that's a much easier issue to face than a flat out "no".

Also, the argument about limited stock and holding it for new customers first is BS as well. I went around to a handful of stores yesterday and they all had stock (though apparently only 8GB models). Of course, they were still jerking people around, claiming they had "one or two" left, only to still be selling iPhones a few hours later (I witnessed this tactic at two separate stores). It's more or less the same BS tactic that Best Buy etc were pulling with the Wii up until just a few months ago.


----------



## PlanetTelex (Jul 13, 2008)

My question is what will the upgrade price be?

Will it be 599/699 like buying the phone outright, which is basically the regular price adding the ecf of 400?

I expect it to be less than this as we already have a monthly contract. I believe that ATT is charging 399/499, which i would be willing to pay as there is no telling if rogers will extend the 6GB data plan.

Let see how greedy rogers is this time.


----------



## crackintosh (Jul 12, 2008)

The dealer I went to had enough stock for any customer who came to the counter and asked for an iPhone plan.

The reason they left empty handed was not because the dealers were hoarding them for new activations only, it was because their internet portal to perform the activations were down for most of the day. Any customer (new or upgrade eligible) wrote their info and names down and were told that the will be contacted when activation was complete and to pick up their new phones.

Some customers came back when called and some just gave up, realizing that the hype for the phone simply wasn't worth it. I stayed for the long haul because I knew I was upgrade eligible but may have some issues due to my corporate plan.

I felt bad for the dealer because even non-iPhone transactions could not be completed because of Rogers' systems being down all the time. They lost out on a lot of potential business that day.


----------



## g.c.87 (Sep 20, 2007)

PlanetTelex said:


> My question is what will the upgrade price be?
> 
> Will it be 599/699 like buying the phone outright, which is basically the regular price adding the ecf of 400?
> 
> ...


I agree. The 599/699 price seems a little much. I would be willing to pay 399 or 499 for the 16GB. Why should the price be different here than for AT&T? Could I just go buy it without a contract in the US and use it on Rogers? Would it activate and work fine?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Those of you expecting a $399/$499 outright purchase price on Rogers can dream on.

Getting a plan involves agreeing to an early cancellation fee of $400. You will not be paying $400 for an iPhone outright on Rogers. It's always going to be well over the ECF.

If you want what you think is a new, reasonably priced cell phone sold by Rogers outright, I'm sure there are others you can find. They will all have been publicly available for sale for about 2 years, though.


----------



## Drizzx (Jun 30, 2008)

g.c.87 said:


> I agree. The 599/699 price seems a little much. I would be willing to pay 399 or 499 for the 16GB. Why should the price be different here than for AT&T? Could I just go buy it without a contract in the US and use it on Rogers? Would it activate and work fine?


I

A 16GB iPod Touch right now is $369, so $130 cheaper than a 3G iPhone. That is a significant amount of added technology, certainly more than $130 worth in my opinion.

Major components in the 3G not in iPhone:

1. Bigger Battery
2. GPS chip set / receiver & antenna
3. Two Power amplifier chip sets for the Wireless Radios
4. BlueTooth Radio

Aside from the additional costs for the chips/manufacturing, you also have to consider any patent royalties on those chip sets Apple may have to pay. Oh that and the additional coding for the Operating System


----------



## g.c.87 (Sep 20, 2007)

I said it seems a little much in comparison to the American pricing, which considering the exchange rate should be the pricing of the phone here in Canada give or take a few dollars. I don't think that is too much to ask.


----------



## PlanetTelex (Jul 13, 2008)

HowEver said:


> Those of you expecting a $399/$499 outright purchase price on Rogers can dream on.


This is what I expect to pay since i am not hardware upgrade eligible. I would still be signing a 3 year contract. It is comparable to ATT

599/699 is fine for outright purchase, but that's not what i want to do.


----------



## adam.sn (Feb 7, 2007)

I understand where you're coming from, and yes it sucks... but people have to realize that these phones are subsidized. It's the cost of doing business. Thats the reason contracts exist and until people A) either start realizing that or B) be willing to constantly pay for a phone outright, no company is going to allow anyone to upgrade until it covers it's losses and at least makes SOME profit. 

I do admire your perseverance though, and best of luck.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 18, 2007)

I have absolutely no problem paying the "no-contract" prices (assuming they will be on par with the US pricing)... paying $599 now vs. agreeing to pay over $4000 over 3 years is a no-brainer in my opinion. Contracts are a complete rip-off for cel phones, IMO.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

The pricing for outright is based upon your current package. Basically, the outright price is going top be the cost to get out of your current contract, plus signing up for a new one..or at least that's what it is today.

I called and asked how I could get out of my BB plan. $400 ECF, $100 ECF for Data (which I hope would be null if I took a new data plan) plus $199 for a 3-year 8G phone. Would cost me $700. I called and asked about migrating to Fido and they didn't try to stop me. I will likely call again today as things should be a bit more calm and see what they can do. If not It's Fido for me.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Maverick said:


> I have absolutely no problem paying the "no-contract" prices (assuming they will be on par with the US pricing)... paying $599 now vs. agreeing to pay over $4000 over 3 years is a no-brainer in my opinion. Contracts are a complete rip-off for cel phones, IMO.


Which phone service will you be using for that 3 years?

How much will that cost you each month?


----------



## Maverick (Sep 18, 2007)

HowEver said:


> Which phone service will you be using for that 3 years?
> 
> How much will that cost you each month?


That's the beauty of not being locked into a contract, I could use any service I want, if a cheaper/better offer came along I could take it, or even <gasp> no service at all! If next year, there is something better (highly likely), I could get it... even if its on a competing network.

3 Years is a ridiculously long time for technology - particular mobile computing technology. Considering signing a contract actually gives you no benefits over not signing one and only saves you $400 upfront while contractually obligating you to pay thousands more... I just don't understand what people are thinking.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Maverick said:


> That's the beauty of not being locked into a contract, I could use any service I want, if a cheaper/better offer came along I could take it, or even <gasp> no service at all! If next year, there is something better (highly likely), I could get it... even if its on a competing network.
> 
> 3 Years is a ridiculously long time for technology - particular mobile computing technology. Considering signing a contract actually gives you no benefits over not signing one and only saves you $400 upfront while contractually obligating you to pay thousands more... I just don't understand what people are thinking.


For most people, $400 upfront is a lot, and they would be paying the monthly fee to Rogers or another company (if there was any real GSM competition) for that period of time in any case.

For those who get new handset pricing, or less, every 12 months, it's a boon.

It also locks Rogers into pricing, but in most cases that's irrelevant since they usually grandparent your fees and credits long after your contract is up. Not having a contract to start with, though, usually means you can't negotiate for those credits.

I was curious what you pay each month since many people overpay. Spending $400 extra upfront and then overpaying each month wouldn't amount to much of a saving now or over time.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 18, 2007)

> I was curious what you pay each month since many people overpay.


I have a CityFido plan. $45/mth, unlimited calling, no contract (never was under a contract although I've had this plan since it was introduced).

To me, committing to $4,120.20 (the total for a 36mth contract for the $100 iPhone pkg, plus CD, plus taxes and fees) to get a $400 discount is just short-sighted.

I'm not totally against contracts, and I certainly understand why the telcos want them... I'm just saying that for me, they have to offer something worthwhile to get that commitment from me and what they usually offer is not even close to sufficient. Clearly, others have a much lower threshold than I do.


----------



## jennyvier (Jul 14, 2008)

What I don't understand is why Roger's can't just tack three more years onto the end of my existing contract. I understand that I have a year left of 'servitude' as I got a good price when I upgraded to the LG shine, but why can't I upgrade to the iPhone and sign on with them for a total of three more years?

This method is *not* losing Rogers any money. In fact it allows for people to go 'spend crazy' and spend the money on a new phone whenever they want, not just when Rogers tells them they can.

It just confuses me.

I say: "Hey Rogers! Please have three more years of guarenteed business from me! Plus here some money for the iPhone!"

and they say: "No thanks. We'll take it in 6 months. You save your money until then, honey. Maybe put it in your piggy bank."


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Just hypothetically speaking, let's say you pay full price for the iPhone and have NO contract whatsoever, and they figure out a way for you to do all your voice calling and internet using WiFi, and free meshed WiFi became the standard worldwide just as it is some cities like St. Cloud (Florida), Corpus Christi, Philadelphia, New Orleans, Minneapolis, Newcastle Upon Tyne (UK), Leeds, Liverpool, Manchester, Norwich, London, and the City of Luxembourg, what would you even need cell companies for anymore? Upkeep of towers? What if it could all be done by satellite? 

An iPod Touch does not cost you anything to run month to month, and what is an iPhone but a glorified iPod Touch? Maybe these cell companies in Canada are all insisting on three year plans because they know the writing's on the wall and they well be obsolete in three years.

Sorry, just feeling a little Alvin Tofler today.


----------



## dbluare (Jun 23, 2008)

JumboJones said:


> How is being with the company for less than one year (coming from Telus) make you a loyal customer? Other than the fact you signed a contract, that makes you a legally obligated customer, they are legally obligated to give you nothing but the contract you agreed to less than a year ago. I've been with Fido since 1999, that is a loyal customer, and I still get pooched by them.


Hey.... I've been with Fido non-stop since 1997, and I got the bad news today. Had a 16 GB iPhone in my hot little hand at a Fido kiosk here in Burnaby, but no dice! 
I'm in the 8th month of a 2 yr. City Fido contract, and no amount of whining to a Fido supervisor helped at all. I did get the same July 24th hint from the CS rep I talked to first, but no details. How frustrating is this?!?!


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

dbluare said:


> Hey.... I've been with Fido non-stop since 1997, and I got the bad news today.


My dad has been with Rogers (CanTel) since 1985. THAT'S a loyal customer. He gets free shipping and pretty nice discounts on all hardware upgrades. So maybe wait another 11 years and you'll be considered a loyal customer :lmao:


----------



## doubles87 (Jul 15, 2008)

Isnt an upgrade every 12 months and not 24? I think you got it wrong some of you.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

doubles87 said:


> Isnt an upgrade every 12 months and not 24? I think you got it wrong some of you.


No, the regular upgrade is 24 months (and then it's based on a tier system) even for some corporate customers. Rogers dropped it to 12 for the iPhone 3G only, and that can change.


----------

